# Sh*t Magnets



## truetiger (Mar 1, 2012)

Do you believe in the idea that people can be sh*t magnets?


----------



## firecoins (Mar 1, 2012)

yes but not me.


----------



## truetiger (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll say I do, I've been nothing but a sh*t magnet since getting my license. It does make good material when asked the standard "tell me about a time you were in a stressful situation" interview question.


----------



## Backwoods (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, I am a "black cloud"........its quite enjoyable sometimes, other times it just sucks!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm more of a crazy magnet. I know what you mean though.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 1, 2012)

Not me. People sure are, but I am the fluffiest of fluffy white clouds. 

I've started wondering whether it's just that I don't blow everything up to a big deal and just go about my business. Some people tend to scream on the radio, call the helicopter, freak out, and they tend to be known as the magnets.


----------



## truetiger (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't mind getting the bad or bizarre calls. For some reason or another I usually pull all of the emergency transfers as well.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 1, 2012)

Some magnets are alarmists who diagnose everything as a disaster.

They need to go work at FEMA.

If a white cloud means you get all the good and easy stuff, and the black cloud means that all your luck is bad, then what do the explosive guys mean by a pink cloud?


----------



## MedicBrew (Mar 1, 2012)

truetiger said:


> Do you believe in the idea that people can be sh*t magnets?



Yes, Yes I do!!


----------



## fast65 (Mar 1, 2012)

On occasion it I start to believe in the idea, however, I never experience it. I'm a super fluffy, fabulous white cloud...my ration of :censored::censored::censored::censored: to BS is 100:1


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 1, 2012)

truetiger said:


> Do you believe in the idea that people can be sh*t magnets?



Considering one of my former partners nicknamed me "Swirling vortex of doom", I would say I am a :censored::censored::censored::censored: magnet.


----------



## thisgirlisamedic (Mar 2, 2012)

*yap i am one*

I am 100% sure that I am the biggest :censored::censored::censored::censored: magnet ever.....I never get a shift without a cardiac arrest gsw or major trauma and usually I get all three, the other guys run no calls the whole 72 hours they are there I role in and it starts as soon as I get there, I have had six partners quit or want a new partner cause they get no sleep lol


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 2, 2012)

thisgirlisamedic said:


> I am 100% sure that I am the biggest :censored::censored::censored::censored: magnet ever.....I never get a shift without a cardiac arrest gsw or major trauma and usually I get all three, the other guys run no calls the whole 72 hours they are there I role in and it starts as soon as I get there, I have had six partners quit or want a new partner cause they get no sleep lol



I accept your challenge


----------



## SSwain (Mar 2, 2012)

thisgirlisamedic said:


> I am 100% sure that I am the biggest :censored::censored::censored::censored: magnet ever.....I never get a shift without a cardiac arrest gsw or major trauma and usually I get all three, the other guys run no calls the whole 72 hours they are there I role in and it starts as soon as I get there, I have had six partners quit or want a new partner cause they get no sleep lol



Can I ride with you? I have 85+ hours of ride along time now and still chasing my elusive 5th PT contact....But that's a whole other thread topic.:angry:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2012)

I have been  a poop magnet these last few weeks, everyone has been trying to die in our ambulance...it's starting to get annoying.


----------



## thisgirlisamedic (Mar 2, 2012)

I had a brand new emt student riding with me who actually quit school and left after about four hours, he looked at me and my partner and said, " I had no idea that this job was that hard, I thought I would sit around and watch tv all day" my partner said " not with her " I asked the student if he wanted me to sign his paperwork he said " no, after the first d ead guy, I stopped writing, I just was waiting to get to my car to leave I'm done with this" lol so if u need skills done my unit is the olace


----------



## firetender (Mar 2, 2012)

My experience was the longer I stayed in the game it was easier to see I'd get "runs". Not THE runs but runs of Psych calls, runs of MVAs, runs of cardiacs and my personal nightmare, I once had a two year run of strokes where nose bleeds would turn into one, and anything else you can figure we'd get called to would end up being called in as a stroke!

You don't get many of those anymore, do you?


----------



## truetiger (Mar 2, 2012)

Or my personal favorite, the non injury fall that gets changed to a full arrest while en route.


----------



## thisgirlisamedic (Mar 2, 2012)

I really like the calls that come in as no info, just a lot of screaming and u get on scene and they have a paper cut or roach in their ear.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2012)

thisgirlisamedic said:


> I really like the calls that come in as no info, just a lot of screaming and u get on scene and they have a paper cut or roach in their ear.



We end up staging for those calls to until pd gets on scene. Then people wonder why there's 2 cop cars a fire engine and an ambulance in front of their house.


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 5, 2012)

Kat;  it wasn't just you;  it was both of us;  whenever we worked together we got crapped on.

Patient going 150 miles home to die; and died on the road

6month old going back to ECF, with resp infection and coded 7 miles out, 5 miles from level III hospital,  40 miles from Peds hospital that we picked her up from.  And get chewed out for not going back to peds hospital.

Code at ECF.

That was just in 2 weeks.


----------



## MedicBrew (Mar 5, 2012)

johnrsemt said:


> Kat;  it wasn't just you;  it was both of us;  whenever we worked together we got crapped on.
> 
> Patient going 150 miles home to die; and died on the road
> 
> ...



Chew back! That's either a lazy or scared Doc. 

Stabilze and then go back to Ped facility. We have a few ED Dr's like that around here. 

My favorite question when walking into a ED, "Why did you bring them here?".. 

Uhhh, the big sign out front that says HOSPTIAL... so I took a gamble.


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 6, 2012)

I actually told an ED nurse once; that the big boom they hear after we leave is me blowing the "Emergency" sign off the front of the building.  
    We had a patient from across the parking lot at an ECF; that we had a 4 minute scene time; called the ED as soon as we got her on the cot, bagging her due to RR of 3.  Was put on hold for the 2 minute walk to the truck and the 30 second transport.   walked into ED with the patient;  still on hold,  got chewed out by the nurses at their station.   
We were told to wait in hall, still bagging the patient:  the Charge nurse took my call (bluetooth earbud):  took the report from me,  (while I was less than 10 feet from her):  asked ETA, I told her Negative 5 minutes.  She hung up with me,  told the other nurses and the doctor what was coming in.   She turned to me and started yelling again because we didn't call first;  that we should be a better medic crew,  like the one she just hung up with.   Even the ED doctor was laughing at this point.   My partner was laughing to hard to bag well.  Pt survived, even though we left her there


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 6, 2012)

Medic Brew:   we did chew back;  when we called the Level III, and they called the pediatrician in for the code; he actually ran from his house,  faster than driving and parking.    Nothing to stabilize;  pt was on a vent, and trach;  this was her 3rd code since birth:  at 6 months old.     But we worked her,  IO, meds etc,  I pulled her off vent, and bagged her to make sure it wasn't a vent issue.


----------



## DitchDoctor44289 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ive been called a magnet quite a few times.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 25, 2012)

Missed this the first time around. Just gonna say, have you seen the Trainwreck series? Welcome to my career...


----------

